# Ebay- Ich Verkaufe ein Liteville bei ebay



## Z Galileo EVO2 (8. November 2008)

Hi jungs wollte euch nur drauf hinweisen das mein Bike am sonntag bei ebay ausläuft, wenn ihr intresse habt könnt ihr ja mit bieten bei fragen könnt ihr mich auch hier kontaktiern.

Übrings handelt es sich um ein 
Liteville 301 in XL mit Rohloffnabe usw...

LG EVO II


----------

